

Founder on the Run: London, Greece, Chile, Amsterdam, Berlin, NY, SF & Singapore - mittermayr
http://www.twentystartups.com/2012/11/11/babelverse/

======
mittermayr
I couldn't come up with a smart title, sorry. But it just fascinated me to
hear the story. I've met so many founders unwilling to relocate or move
because of classic reasons like apartment leases, car, family and friends etc.
- and then you have these guys who can't stay anywhere for longer than a few
months and move somewhere else, get into a crazy funding program in Chile,
then in Germany, pick up some cash in London, suddenly show up at the
TechCrunch disrupt in NY - just felt their story is a great representation of
what some people like to call the 'hustle'. They go way beyond the phone call.

